# new dump found today unknown year?



## athometoo (Nov 7, 2008)

found a new dump and lots of it appears to be medical waste from docs office . a few whiskeys sodas and such but there is alot of lab bottles with needles for tubes stickn out of them maybe 32 oz size . i found a tin name tag for a crate im assuming with the docs name and address on it  . DR . S . A . BRALY   1001 PROF . BLDG  WACO TEXAS . THE ONLY PLACE I FOUND HIS NAME WAS ON THE CITY COUNCIL IN 1940 . i am posting pics of some of the bottles i found to help determine the age  . the pile im working was pushed up by a dozer 10 years ago . when you roll over a brick or rock there are bottles just laying there . havent begun to dig yet  . any help is appreciated and i will share pics next week as i am on vacation and plan on digging .


----------



## athometoo (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry bout that pic that is a well on my deer lease i want to try diggn it out ebony texas toc town population zero . the actual town was on the property . gonna look for dump sites monday . the next pic is a coca cola product it says property of coca cola bottling works on bottom shoulder . large C.C on the bottom . 6 1/2 fluid oz


----------



## athometoo (Nov 7, 2008)

this is the bottom


----------



## athometoo (Nov 7, 2008)

this bottle has vertical ridges on 2 sides and a place for a label on the other two  diamond and circle on the bottom  . also i left some small brown bottles that say squibb on them  . are they anything worth pickn up .


----------



## athometoo (Nov 7, 2008)

the last bottle i brought home as this was a 30 min unexpected thing is a small bottle that says cutter standard inside of a cross like red cross insignia . smal 3 oz with dosage numbers on the side  . i left the tall whiskeys and the short whiskeys because i dont know if ther worth putting up . we are going back on wensday going to try to get my wife interested . hopefully with things lying close to the top she will get the bottle fever as well  . thanks again and love the website and the pretty people who post here .


----------



## farmgal (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay someone back me up here...This is just a 100% guess on the dump age...1930-1940s. Hi athometoo..Welcome. I just started digging a few weeks ago on our farm. I have a bottle just like that. Not sure what it is but I'm found a lot of medicine type bottles and household products and have been told the dump site is 1930's to 1940's...Best of luck! farmgal


----------



## athometoo (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for the info farmgirl gonna go back and do some diggn as this was on the top of the pile hopefully it gets older closer to the bottom . enjoyed reading your storys keep up the fun and stay warm . sam


----------



## farmgal (Nov 7, 2008)

sam,
 Is most of the stuff on the surface or close to it? That's how it is on our farm. Must of been the rage in those days. hehe stay warm you say? It's snowing....So much for living in North dakota...Happy digging..


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2008)

That soda bottle is from 1890 to about the 1920s. Could be a lat throw or you dump cpuld cover alot of years.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 7, 2008)

capsoda, 
 That's a soda bottle???? No one told me that or the age!! dang I hope I still have mine! farmgal....Glad someone corrected me.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 7, 2008)

It's cool you found a dump, but I have one small bit of advice....my two cents worth.  Watch out for the medical waste.  I know a guy who dug behind a Doc's house around here and he got a nasty lung problem from some of the old culture dishes, etc. that were tossed.  Apparently some of that bacteria can survive a long time.  I'd be careful around that stuff.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent advice beendiggin!! Everytime I dig I wear a mask now. Also wear heavy leather gloves, long sleeves and long pants. As well as thick soled shoes. You never can be to careful....farmgal


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2008)

yea as stated above stay clear of needles, looks like a good dump get to diggin, id wear a dustmask and some leather gloves


----------



## txican (Nov 13, 2008)

Let me know if you need help digging this dump im not to far from waco.
 Andy


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: farmgal
> 
> capsoda,
> That's a soda bottle???? No one told me that or the age!! dang I hope I still have mine! farmgal....Glad someone corrected me.


   FARMGAL,JUST MAKING SURE YOU KNEW CAP WAS TALKING BOUT THE FIRST BOTTLE"PROPERTY OF COCA COLA"BOTTLE AND NOT THE SECOND "SQUIB" BOTTLE WITH THE RIDGES.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2008)

Let me know if you find any rare Southern select beer cone top beer cans. I pay good money for those. LEON.


----------



## Cactuscans (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I save old beer cans too , In fact Ill pay $1 more than Leon !!!  ;-)

 out

 Dan


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Dan. I'll pay $2.00 more then Dan.


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Athometoo,

 I found Dr. Sherrod Aston Braly in the 1930 census for Waco, Texas
 His occupation was listed as "Dentist" and he lived on Mitchell Avenue
 He was born 14 Nov. 1892
 Regards,


----------



## athometoo (Mar 8, 2009)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH  , I HAVE NOT BEEN BACK TO THE SITE SINCE , FOUND A BETTER ONE  .  NOW I STUMBLED ON A BETTER ONE THAN THAT  . HOPE TO POST PICKS TUESDAY .  THANKS AGAIN , I FOUND HIM ON A CITY COUNCIL IN THE 40S .


----------

